# Silvertip Tetras



## Roos (Dec 25, 2010)

So silly me, I got a little anxious to add fish to my 10g, and bought 8 Silvertip Tetras to go with my male Betta. I call them The BGs (betta groupies lol) Both fish have been a little...wierd ever since. When I first put them in, Little Buddy would push them around a little, but then the BG's kinda took dominance. They were'nt biting or nipping or anything, they would just heard the Betta around. I noticed they like the more open center of my tank so I added a plant to kind of break it up and give Little Buddy a chance to swim more of the tank, and now they just hide in the back corner, next to my filter pump. Do they require lots of open space? 

The AqAdvisor also said the tetras might nip Little Buddy's fins as well, but I have yet to see any sign of that. Is this something to worry about in the future when the grow??

Thanks all,
Roo


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

If they are being aggressive towards him than you should seperate them.. And having 8 of them in with him is a bit crowded.. It will be best if you seperate them.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

In MY experience...those things are an 'agressive' freshwater fish. There are quite a few sites that will support my opinion..just google them!

I have about 10 in my community tank and they are 1) ACTIVE 2) mean little buggers. 

IMO...they aren't suitable for a 10G...they are much too agressive and also seems to swim all over the place. 10 seems too small.

I'd rehome them or rehome the Betta.


----------



## Roos (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've noticed they are pretty active. I came home from work today, and I've noticed that the biggest one seems to keep the rest by the plants next to the heater, while he has the roam of the place...dang. Ah well, I guess that's what happens when you impulse buy >.<

I'd feel bad about putting my Betta back into the unheated one gallon, so he stays. Unfortunately it'll be a few weeks yet before I even think about buying a second tank, so I guess its back to the pet shop for the BG's. Maybe this time the store will have some corys in. Woulda bought them but they didn't have any I liked. They sold quite a few in a few days so the selection was pretty poor. Maybe I'll just hit up a dedicated aquarium store, rather then the closest pet store with fish  Stupid West Edmonton Mall. You'd think they'd have a better pet store.


----------

